# The white substance on top of my honey



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It sounds like foam or froth. Sometimes I skim it off and get rid of it. But if there isn't much there I leave it to wash out of the tank after I'm through straining the honey. Then it gets washed down the drain.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

*Tiny bubbles....*

that get created when extracting and filtering.

FYI creamed honey is actually regular honey that sets up into a semi-solid by a special process of "forced" crystallization where the crystals are hopefully too small to be detected.

Rick


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Snake spit


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Lay a piece of plastic wrap flat on top of the honey and then peel off, it'll bring most of that with it. Eat it on toast!


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

*Toast*

dcross, I tried eating it on toast as you instructed but the plastic wrap keeps getting stuck in my teeth. Should I toast the bread longer?

-ekrouse


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

ekrouse said:


> dcross, I tried eating it on toast as you instructed but the plastic wrap keeps getting stuck in my teeth. Should I toast the bread longer?
> 
> -ekrouse


Yah, you want that plastic liquid for easy consumption


----------

